# Wondershaper help

## Akaihiryuu

Ok, for some bizarre reason tonight, Wondershaper started absolutely destroying my network performance, to the point where internet is pretty much unuseable when it's enabled.  I have no idea what's going on...I've been using it for years without any issues.  Nothing's changed in my settings...I've been on the same ISP with the same bandwidth for 4 years now.

I've been looking at the statistics, but until tonight I never had any need to look at them so I don't know if any of this is out of the ordinary or not.  (This is after approximately 5 minutes of being on.)

```
triforce ~ # tc -s qdisc show dev eth1

qdisc htb 1: root refcnt 2 r2q 10 default 20 direct_packets_stat 0

 Sent 3432126 bytes 8220 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 1456 requeues 0)

 backlog 0b 0p requeues 0

qdisc sfq 10: parent 1:10 limit 127p quantum 1514b perturb 10sec

 Sent 185592 bytes 3263 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 0 requeues 0)

 backlog 0b 0p requeues 0

qdisc sfq 20: parent 1:20 limit 127p quantum 1514b perturb 10sec

 Sent 3233364 bytes 4930 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 0 requeues 0)

 backlog 0b 0p requeues 0

qdisc sfq 30: parent 1:30 limit 127p quantum 1514b perturb 10sec

 Sent 13170 bytes 27 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 0 requeues 0)

 backlog 0b 0p requeues 0

qdisc ingress ffff: parent ffff:fff1 ----------------

 Sent 5556202 bytes 17588 pkt (dropped 287, overlimits 0 requeues 0)

 backlog 0b 0p requeues 0
```

If anyone is curious here are my settings.  But like I said, nothing has changed for 4 years.  Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be?  Or better yet, an alternative?  I played around with the uplink and downlink speeds when I first set it up to fine tune it - but once again nothing's changed.  I confirmed with a speed test that my download speeds are about 10% higher than what I have listed in downlink.

EDIT: I temporarily worked around the problem by commenting out the last part in the script (that's using ingress policing).  So it appears the ingress policing is what's causing the problem.  But I don't understand why it never did before.  I suppose I can live without ingress...downloads have never caused me an issue.  I started using wondershaper because my ISP gives me extremely slow upload speeds relative to my download.

```
DOWNLINK=18432

UPLINK=691

DEV=eth1

# low priority OUTGOING traffic - you can leave this blank if you want

# low priority source netmasks

NOPRIOHOSTSRC=

# low priority destination netmasks

NOPRIOHOSTDST=

# low priority source ports

NOPRIOPORTSRC='1069 8008 8443 8888'

# low priority destination ports

NOPRIOPORTDST='80 443'
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

Here's an alternative.

----------

